
Tiny temperature sensor powered by radio waves - lakeeffect
https://www.tue.nl/en/university/news-and-press/news/04-12-2015-s-werelds-kleinste-temperatuursensor-haalt-zijn-energie-uit-radiogolven/
======
marshray
Isn't this how RFID, NFC, and Sensormatic have worked for decades?

Seems like the only difference here is a temperature dependent effect,
something that every basic diode and transistor has anyway.

------
tomcam
According to the article the researchers think they'll be able to achieve a 5m
range. Seems like the possibilities for many other kinds of microsensors like
these are endless.

